# Mahindra Max 25 - suddenly shuts off



## sdbowers (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello!

I need some advice from some smart people who know more than me (not hard to do). I've got a Mahindra Max 25 (Mitsubishi Diesel). I purchased it new 4+ years ago. It has about 300 hours on it. I follow the maintenance schedule carefully.

It has begun randomly shutting off mid-operation. I've noticed while mowing and also just driving down the road. It usually happens after it has been running for 30 minutes or so. There is no sputtering or power loss. It just abruptly shuts off.

I can restart it immediately. If I rev up to higher RPMs, it will shut off again. If I let it sit for about 15 minutes and start again, it will run for a while and then suddenly do the same thing.

I checked the seat sensor to make sure it was connected properly and clean. I also checked the coolant to make sure it was clean and full. The temp gauge is always in the green zone (not hot). The air filter is clean. Oil level is good. Hydro oil level is good.

I did notice the battery terminals need to be cleaned - they have quite a bit of corrosion.

Any thoughts on what might be the cause or what sensors to check?

thanks!


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I just googled "Mahindra max 25 injection pump" & about 50 videos came up about defective solenoids on the inj. pump..


----------



## sdbowers (Apr 20, 2018)

Thanks! I'll check that out. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## sdbowers (Apr 20, 2018)

Update. The problem was indeed the fuel cutoff solenoid. I replaced it and everything works perfectly. Tip: I found a replacement solenoid on ebay for MUCH MUCH cheaper than dealer price - It may be an aftermarket part, but I can replace it 10 times over what it would cost for the dealer version. - Thanks for the tip!


----------

